# Who's Up For A Leg Challenge!!!



## butterfly (May 16, 2003)

Some of you may remember a group of us taking on the Leg Challenge offered by Jason Lomond last year.  We'll I've decided to go for it again!!!

I started this thread for two purposes
1) I'm looking for anyone interested in taking on the challenge with me/us and
2) Since it is a tough program, participants often need encouragement and a place to vent

Katie has already said she wants to join the challenge and we are planning on starting the weekend of May31st/June 1st.  A new journal will be started to record workouts and progress.

So, check out the plan and let us know if you want to join in all the fun  

The attached is the schedule...


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

Wow, 51 views and no takers???


----------



## craig777 (May 19, 2003)

Sorry Butterfly, I can't


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

That's ok Craig... BTW I like the new avatar pic


----------



## craig777 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's ok Craig... BTW I like the new avatar pic




Thank you ma'am  

It is actually from last year about May 2002. I think I weighed about 199 when I took that one.  I weigh 232 right now, and have some extra fat, but when I get ready for the comp on Nov 1st of this year I hope to look even better.


----------



## Badger (May 19, 2003)

I would love to tackle this with all of you but I am having some serious knee problems right now.  Which brings me to ask this question.

I went to the Dr. last week and he seems to think that I have what is called a Bakers Cyst.  It is very painful, especially when you bend the knee, and he told me that the only real way to "fix" it is with surgery.  With that being said, he put me on some anti inflamatory medication for two weeks to see if that will help with my knee.  If it doesn't I'll have an MRI and see what is going on with the knee and we'll discuss my options then.  Has anyone ever had this problem and if so what fixed it for you?

I really don't want surgery but anything is better than not being able to "function" normally and without pain.


----------



## spire (May 20, 2003)

What is the goal of this program? What is the objective? 

As a cyclist, this looks really interesting.


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

My reason for doing this is to build muscle and strength in my legs, the challenge part is support from anyone else that is doing it, we report our progress, ask questions and seek mutual support in one thread..........would love to have you do it with us.....


----------



## MeanCuts (May 20, 2003)

My browser won't let me read it


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

Thigh Training by
Jason Lomond
Originally posted at Heavyweights.net

General Notes
This is not a program for beginners. It's broken into 4 phases. Depending on your training frequency, each phase will be performed for 4-6 workouts. Poliquin recommends training each body part once every 5 days whereas many of you may train each body part more or less frequently. During this program do not train legs any more frequently than once every 5 days (which would give you 6 workouts for each phase). If you train legs once per week, I recommend moving on to the next phase after 4 weeks.

During the final week of each phase (except for Phase1) decrease the number of sets by 2-3 for each exercise. In addition, cut back on the volume of other body parts during this program by 30-40% of your regular program because you are attempting to specialize on the legs. This is not a program that focuses on calves. That may become a priority after completion of this program. You may want to increase your calorie content during phases 1 and 3 because of higher volume. 

TEMPOS 
The first number refers to the eccentric portion of the lift (the lowering). The second number refers to the pause between the eccentric and the concentric (in a contracted state). For example, the bottom of a squat or the top of a calf raise. The third number refers to the concentric portion of the lift (the raising). Sometimes, you will see a fourth number and it refers to the pause between the concentric and the eccentric. When you see an X, this means the lift should be performed explosively. 
For example a squat of 402 would mean a 4-second decent, 0 second pause, then a 2-second accent. 

EXERCISE ORDER 
Exercises are numbered and should be done in order. Where a number is broken down into letters, for example 2.a), 2.b), You would perform one set of exercise 2a, rest the appropriate length of time and proceed to exercise 2b. Only once you've completed all sets for a particular number should you move onto the next numbered exercise.

Phase 1


EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 	   
1. 1&1/4 lying leg curl 	4/6-8 	2 mins 	_ 	* see below 	   
2. Heels elevated back squat 	100 REPS 	1:1 	402 	** see below 	   
3. Good mornings 	100 REPS 	1:1 	303 	_ 	   
4. Seated calf raise 	6/15-20 	10 secs 	211 	_ 	 

* To perform 1&1/4 lying leg curl, bring the calves towards the glutes, lower ¼ of the way down over 2 seconds, then bring the calves back to the glutes and lower over 4 seconds. That's 1 rep! 
** Rest interval during 100 reps is of a 1:1 ratio, meaning rest for the duration that it takes to perform the set (or perform the next set as soon as your partner has completed his/her set). Use a stopwatch to time the length of sets if you train by yourself. 

Start with a weight that you could perform 20 reps (approx. 60% of 1RM) and do as many as possible (e.g.) 20 reps. Rest for the appropriate length of time and perform as many reps as possible again. This process continues until all 100 reps with the same weight are completed. It may take up to a dozen sets the first time. After you can perform all 100 reps with the same weight in 4 sets, increase the resistance by 5%.

Phase 2


EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 	   
1a. Front squat 	5/3-5 	2 mins 	505 	*5% method 	   
1b. Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform 	5/3-5 	2 mins 	505 	_ 	   
2. Lying leg curl (toes in) 	5/4 	3 mins 	801 	_ 	   
3. Standing calf raise 	3/8-10 	90 secs 	221 	_ 	 

* 5% method: during each workout in this phase add 5% to the weight used in front squats and deadlifts and decrease the number of repetitions by 1. For example, 
Workout 1: (100kgx5)3, 100kgx4, 100kgx3 
Workout 2: (105kgx4)3, 105kgx3, 100kgx4 
Workout 3: (110kgx3)3, (105kgx3)2 
During workout 4 the repetitions would increase to 5 again and the weight that was used in workout 2 would be used. This would indicate a 5% gain. 

Phase 3-Part 1

Notes Parts 1 and 2 are alternated from workout to workout 

EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 	   
1. Back squats 	6/4-6 	3 mins 		*see below 	   
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 	5/4-6 	0 secs 	501 	_ 	   
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 	4/8-10 	3 mins 	402 	_ 	   
3. Seated calf raise 	4/12-15 	30 secs 	211 	_ 	 

Each set of regular back squats (402 tempo) is alternated with a set of pure eccentric back squats of 4-6 reps with a 6-8 second lowering. Use 1-3 experienced spotters when performing eccentrics to aid in the lifting portion of the exercise. Be sure that proper communication exists between spotters so that one doesn't lift while the other does. Perform 3 regular sets and 3 eccentric sets in total. During workouts 4-6 (depending on the frequency that you train) only perform 4 total sets. 



EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 	   
1. 1&1/4 back squats 	4/4-6 	3 mins 		*see 1&1/4 leg curl above 	   
2. Partial squat 	2/8-10 	2 mins 	311 	** see below 	   
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 	5/4-6 	0 secs 	501 	_ 	   
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 	4/8-10 	3 mins 	402 	_ 	   
3. Seated calf raise 	4/12-15 	30 secs 	211 	_ 	 
** Use a power rack for these if possible and pause on the pins for 1-2 seconds. Perform the top 1/3 of the movement with a heavy weight. 

Phase 4 


EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 	   
1. Knee tuck jumps 	4/10 	3 mins 	explosive 	* see below 	   
2a. Front squats 	6/2-3 	2 mins 	22X 	** see below 	   
2b. Position deadlifts 	6-9/2-3 	2 mins 	221 	*** see below 	 

* Knee tuck jumps are performed using bodyweight only. Wear a good pair of cross trainers. Stand in one spot, holding the arms out at chest level and jump as high as possible. Bring the knees up to touch the hands. When you hit the ground land on the balls of your feet and jump again as quickly as possible, minimizing the amount of time that you are on the ground. 

** Perform the front squats by lowering the weight and pausing 2 seconds at your sticking point before returning to the upright position. Attempt to explode out of the sticking point. It is the intent of the movement, more so than the actual velocity, which is important. 

*** Position deadlifts require that you perform 2-3 sets at 3 different positions: 
1st 2-3 sets: stand on a platform; 
2nd 2-3 sets: from floor 
3rd 2-3 sets: from above the knee 

Use a regular conventional deadlift stance and avoid bending over throughout the lower back as much as possible (in other words, don't look like you're about to walk on your hands).


----------



## MeanCuts (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Katie


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> What is the goal of this program? What is the objective?
> 
> As a cyclist, this looks really interesting.


This program is designed to help "shock" your leg muscles into growing in size and strength.

I got through the 3rd phase last time I did this challenge and you could actually see my hams, a first!!!  Other improvements were in my calves and overall improved strength.  My squats are up to 185lbs!  Whereas before I was lucky to get to 135lbs.

A big plus to doing this program to me was that I discovered some new exercises that I love  and others that I hate   so I was able to put together a more effective program for myself.


----------



## spire (May 21, 2003)

The document doesn't actually describe the excercises :

What is :

a partial squat?

a back squat?

a front squat?

a semi-stiiff legged deadlift?

knee tuck jumps?

position deadlifts?

I havn't heard of many of these variations before (that's not saying much, I don't have that much experience here)


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

Try this for starters...

http://www.healthrap.com/fitness.htm


I know it has these...
a back squat?
a front squat?
a semi-stiiff legged deadlift?

These might be called something else, I'll look into...
a partial squat?
knee tuck jumps?
position deadlifts?


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

Good site B, I needed to look some up too


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2003)

Gonna run this by my trainer this arvo and see what he thinks. If he says ok, then i'm in


----------



## spire (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gonna run this by my trainer this arvo and see what he thinks. If he says ok, then i'm in



Please tell us what your trainer says.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gonna run this by my trainer this arvo and see what he thinks. If he says ok, then i'm in


Excellent...........Hi Rissole


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> Please tell us what your trainer says.


No worries


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Excellent...........Hi Rissole


Hi KT


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No worries


So you're in???


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2003)

hhmmmm ... legs being my weakest point, maybe I should give this a try.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hhmmmm ... legs being my weakest point, maybe I should give this a try.


Yea, maybe you should!!! 

I would love it if you would... what about the Mrs, think she'd do it too?


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

Hmmmmm,to do or not to do...That sounds like a good winter program for me.In the off biking season...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2003)

Just do it and stop being a panzie.


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Just do it and stop being a panzie.


Ahurmmmmm...You talking to me????


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2003)

If the shoe fits....


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yea, maybe you should!!!
> 
> I would love it if you would... what about the Mrs, think she'd do it too?



I sent it to her, she printed it and will have a look at it.


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If the shoe fits....


Man,I should had wrote what I guess you were going to say...
If da shoe fits...
  
What do I see on your sig a SMILLY???


----------



## spire (May 22, 2003)

So what is the plan, to keep a log here, or start another thread somewhere else? I'm still kinda new around here


----------



## spire (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Try this for starters...
> 
> http://www.healthrap.com/fitness.htm
> ...



Great link, thanks, but I don't know if I could support enough weight with my upperbody to really make it an effective excerise on the legs.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> Great link, thanks, but I don't know if I could support enough weight with my upperbody to really make it an effective excerise on the legs.


If you do this challenge, don't expect to lift heavy weights!  

Have you ever tried to do 4 sets of 25 SQUATS   You'd never be able to do all 100 with the same w8 you would normally squat.  

Before I did this program I could squat about 135lbs but on this program I was good to squat 65lbs!!!  My strength afterwards improved and now I squat 185lbs easy!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Also, if you are too much of a beginner this program isn't for you. 

The same goes if you've already got good size and strength... like my hubby... he just couldn't lift heavy enough on this program to do any real good.


----------



## Brad140 (May 22, 2003)

it doesent look that bad dude


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Also, if you are too much of a beginner this program isn't for you.
> 
> The same goes if you've already got good size and strength... like my hubby... he just couldn't lift heavy enough on this program to do any real good.


But B. since your hubby became a house biatch, is he still BIG as he was before? 
How goes it???


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If you do this challenge, don't expect to lift heavy weights!
> 
> Have you ever tried to do 4 sets of 25 SQUATS   You'd never be able to do all 100 with the same w8 you would normally squat.
> ...


Hey Butterfly, can you link the thread from the other challenge?????????? please


----------



## spire (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Also, if you are too much of a beginner this program isn't for you.
> 
> The same goes if you've already got good size and strength... like my hubby... he just couldn't lift heavy enough on this program to do any real good.



How much could/can he do on the various excerises?


----------



## Charger (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> !
> 
> Have you ever tried to do 4 sets of 25 SQUATS   You'd never be able to do all 100 with the same w8 you would normally squat.



How bout 10 sets x10reps??
I am a big Poliquin fan, I love his GVT(German Volume Training) routine. I am finishing the second phase of GVT now, dooing 10 sets of 6. 

I would like to join in but I have one more week doing GVT and need a week off after. I may take next week off on legs and jump in??


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

We're not starting til the 1st of June............Charger, you'll have time, plus you can start a week behind, I don't think it would be a problem............do you Butterfly??????????


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> We're not starting til the 1st of June............Charger, you'll have time, plus you can start a week behind, I don't think it would be a problem............do you Butterfly??????????


No problem at all... you'll be able to see how the rest of us are doing, if we've encountered any problems, how we resolved them, etc.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> How much could/can he do on the various excerises?


These are my hubby's max lifts on leg/calf exercises...
 
Squats: 500lbs
Leg Press: 1,400lbs
Stiff leg Deadlift: 275lbs
Deadlift: 455lbs
Leg Ext: 260lbs (stack)
Leg Ext One-Leg: 160lbs
Laying Leg Curls: 200lbs (stack)
Laying 1.25 Leg Curls: 200lbs (stack)
Seated Leg Curls: 255lbs (stack)
Seated One-Leg Curl: 90lbs
Donkey Raises: 400lbs
Seated Calf Raises: 185lbs
Standing Calf Raises: 192.5lbs
Led Sled: 312.5lbs (stack) 

and him on Leg Press...


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Butterfly, can you link the thread from the other challenge?????????? please


Is this what you wanted to see???

Fade99 and Twin Peaks Leg Challenge...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10080&highlight=leg+challenge

Butterfly, Nikegurl & Erilaya's Leg Challenge... 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9998&highlight=leg+challenge


----------



## spire (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> These are my hubby's max lifts on leg/calf exercises...



Suffice to say, that I, and probably most others, are not going to have the same problems!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> Suffice to say, that I, and probably most others, are not going to have the same problems!


Yeah, I don't know anyone else on IM that can match him in all those.

TP, Gopro, and DP do on some.

Can you tell I'm _VERY_ proud of my honey


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> So what is the plan, to keep a log here, or start another thread somewhere else? I'm still kinda new around here


I'll start a new journal for us to log our workouts in.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Charger *_
> How bout 10 sets x10reps??
> I am a big Poliquin fan, I love his GVT(German Volume Training) routine. I am finishing the second phase of GVT now, dooing 10 sets of 6.
> 
> I would like to join in but I have one more week doing GVT and need a week off after. I may take next week off on legs and jump in??


10 sets x10reps is too easy!  Push yourself... sure you'll feel like puking... but try to the 100 in 6 sets then the next time do it in 5 etc.


----------



## Charger (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 10 sets x10reps is too easy!  Push yourself... sure you'll feel like puking... but try to the 100 in 6 sets then the next time do it in 5 etc.




I guess it's all on how you wish to push yourself. If you can get 15 reps @ x amount of weight, you could have uped the weight to only get 10. In the end you will have lifted more weight over all.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Charger *_
> I guess it's all on how you wish to push yourself. If you can get 15 reps @ x amount of weight, you could have uped the weight to only get 10. In the end you will have lifted more weight over all.


True.  But the goal of this exercise in this program is to complete the 100 reps in the least amount of sets (4).  Yes, you need to lift a challenging amount but lifting heavy isn't the goal in this program.

The goal is to build endurance and overall strength so when you go back to your normal workouts you will see an increase in strength which will in turn lead to more growth.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Here's who I've got down so far... please respond this week to confirm whether you are for sure in or out.  Thanks!

Me
Katie
Spire
Rissole
NT
Mrs. NT
Dero
Charger
Brad140


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

I am still reading...but I think I wanna do it, too. I have to consult Jodi first and make sure it will be ok to do it on my plan. Is that ok??


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am still reading...but I think I wanna do it, too. I have to consult Jodi first and make sure it will be ok to do it on my plan. Is that ok??


No problem!  I got the program from Leah's website so hopefully it'll get the


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No problem!  I got the program from Leah's website so hopefully it'll get the



Cool  I'll pm her and see what she says.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Of course you can, why would I say no.    I watch your meals not your w/o

As for me, I'll pass my legs are big enough.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Of course you can, why would I say no.    I watch your meals not your w/o
> 
> As for me, I'll pass my legs are big enough.


Yea somehow I thought you'd pass


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Of course you can, why would I say no.    I watch your meals not your w/o
> 
> As for me, I'll pass my legs are big enough.



I know you watch my meals...but I trust what you have to say and you haven't steered me wrong!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

Ok...how many days do I have to chicken out?!?!?! j/k This starts June 1st? I will be out of town June 6-9th will that interfer too much?


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

You could get in two leg workouts before you leave on the 6th... just make sure they are 5 days apart.

Have to warn you though, you WILL be sore


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You could get in two leg workouts before you leave on the 6th... just make sure they are 5 days apart.
> 
> Have to warn you though, you WILL be sore



I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## spire (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Have to warn you though, you WILL be sore



Soreness is underrated.

The more I think about it, the more that it seems like this workout actually works well with cycling, because it builds strength and high-output endurance if I understand it correctly. 

I will still have to put 300km a week on the bike though, does it work pushing the workouts to once every 7 days?


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is this what you wanted to see???
> 
> Fade99 and Twin Peaks Leg Challenge...
> ...


Yes, thank you very much, I didn't realize your fade and TP did this too, excellent


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> Soreness is underrated.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more that it seems like this workout actually works well with cycling, because it builds strength and high-output endurance if I understand it correctly.
> ...


Ya gotta be a roady!!!
I'm happy if I do a century of trails !!!


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> These are my hubby's max lifts on leg/calf exercises...
> 
> Squats: 500lbs
> ...


WOW that's amazing, you should be proud honey..........


----------



## spire (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ya gotta be a roady!!!
> I'm happy if I do a century of trails !!!



see my avatar, clearly a roadie! 

I have never actually done a century, gotten up to 85-90 miles quite a few times, but the 100 still alludes me!

We cyclists are the few people who are have muscles disproprotionaly the other way, huge legs (no where close to Dr. Pain though ) and miniscule upper bodies. As opposed to all those guys at the gym who can bench press more than they can leg press.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2003)

I am new here,  and I would think I qualify as a beginner BUT I am interested in anything challenging especially anything that will improve strength in legs, I am a bikers and runner....  What do you think?  Should I try it out?


----------



## Dero (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> see my avatar, clearly a roadie!
> 
> I have never actually done a century, gotten up to 85-90 miles quite a few times, but the 100 still alludes me!
> ...


Avatar mean nuthing...Look at mine,I'm not a puppet,dat,I know for sure!!!
 
I think I won't do this challenge,but I'll keep it for the winter time,FOR SURE.
Month of june at work is hectic for me and with all the riding I'll do this summer,I think my legs are going to be alright!!!
I have the challenge saved on my "FAVORITE" already!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 25, 2003)

No problem Dero   I still luv ya 

Sappire - If you want to give it a try, go for it 

Spire - Once every 7 days is fine but I wouldn't go longer then that or you'll get too far behind.  I hear you on the bikers have great legs!!!  I'm not sure if you are going to get optimum results if you plan to ride alot during the program though.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No problem Dero   I still luv ya
> 
> Sappire - If you want to give it a try, go for it
> ...


OK I will!!  What the heck, right??  I will probably have questions...


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No problem Dero   I still luv ya


 Phewww!!!I thought I was going to face rejection!!!

Dat,I would not be able to face!!! 
Rejected by BUTTerfly.

Loveya too Ann


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Try this for starters...
> 
> http://www.healthrap.com/fitness.htm
> ...


I missed this!!!
 
Thanx B. this is going to help me a lot!!!
Da lingo !!!
Maybe we should do one for the site and make it a sticky...
I'm sure many people would use it.


Name and description of the said excersices...


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2003)

My trainer wasnt overly impressed, especially with the toes in toes out type exercises. He thought it could be ok but it needed some work.......


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Sorry not me,, I do not stray from GP's program without his expressed written permission. Besides that, I've seen outstanding gains with it in all aspects so anything other then his program is just not for me.


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2003)

FS Gp's programme is da bomb


----------



## butterfly (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Sorry not me,, I do not stray from GP's program without his expressed written permission. Besides that, I've seen outstanding gains with it in all aspects so anything other then his program is just not for me.


I'd stick to GP's program too if I were you   Besides, I think you are more in the ranks of my hubby, TP, Prince, etc that are way beyond the type of program we are going to do here.

Check in on us though if you will, we can always use advice and encouragement


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> FS Gp's programme is da bomb



Isn't it though !!!!!  hahaha  ok now I sound like one of the girlssss(lisp).   I jusssst love GP to death  sweetie!!!   hahahahaha


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2003)

why Fire I didn't know you went that way


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'd stick to GP's program too if I were you   Besides, I think you are more in the ranks of my hubby, TP, Prince, etc that are way beyond the type of program we are going to do here.
> 
> Check in on us though if you will, we can always use advice and encouragement



Encouragement YES,, Advice,,, NO way!!!  I'm too Old School.  It took me one hell of a time to accept GPs SET range. 3 sets of whatever a year ago and I would have said your not training hard enough and your a candy ass.   I'm re-learning all this stuff myself.


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Encouragement YES,, Advice,,, NO way!!!  I'm too Old School.  It took me one hell of a time to accept GPs SET range. 3 sets of whatever a year ago and I would have said your not training hard enough and your a candy ass.   I'm re-learning all this stuff myself.


Well you've got a damn fine teacher... pun intended


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

yes that he is. Remind me to go back and edit everywhere I mentioned his name tonight.  I know it gives him a big head and he doesn't pay me for the free advertising.  lol


----------



## Charger (May 26, 2003)

Butterfly, thanks but I will pass. Im my eyes this is more of an endurance routine. Poliguen is what caught my eye, I love his GVT and even though this uses the same basic idea it is not quit what I had in mind.
As I said before, I am just finishing 6 weeks of GVT and should change to something with less volume. 
Good Luck !


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2003)

i'm in....just so happens that 6/1 is my next scheduled leg routine.

last time i only made it through the 2nd phase.  i'll finish this time!

i have a few worries later in the program - not sure how to do the squats that call for spotters since i train by myself on leg day.  but i'll figure that out when the time comes.

right now i'll only think about phase one and how much i hate doing good mornings!  lol


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm in....just so happens that 6/1 is my next scheduled leg routine.
> 
> last time i only made it through the 2nd phase.  i'll finish this time!
> ...


Oh I'm so glad you're going to do this with me again!!!  I only made it through phase 3 myself last time  

You just had to go and remind me about the GMs, didn't you


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> My trainer wasnt overly impressed, especially with the toes in toes out type exercises. He thought it could be ok but it needed some work.......


Yeah, I changed a few small things when I did it the first time... like the "heels elevated" back squat... wasn't working for me at all so I ditched the elevated part.


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

As of today, we've got...

Me
Katie
Nikegurl
Buff_tat2d_chick
Sapphire
Spire
Rissole
Brad140
NT
Mrs. NT


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2003)

thanks for the warm welcome butterfly!  it's gonna "hurt so good" all over again!  lol.


----------



## spire (May 27, 2003)

What does the heels elevated mean and how does it change the exercise? I had just assumed from the start that I would just get rid of that and do normal back squats.


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

B.are you going to make seperate threads, one for the gals and one for the guys or are we all going to be in the same???Just curious..........


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> B.are you going to make seperate threads, one for the gals and one for the guys or are we all going to be in the same???Just curious..........


I'm not sure... I did ask Prince about maybe having a sub-forum in the Journal section where we can each have our own thread... or we could have combined threads/individual threads/pair up or maybe Prince can make our threads stickies... whatever the group wants to do is fine with me.

I think it is important that each person be able to log and track their progress in a place without all the chit-chat in between.  But I think it equally important that we have a place to ask questions as well as bitch about stuff.

So what does everyone want to do???


----------



## spire (May 28, 2003)

This is your pet project. Whatever you decide is fine with me!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Thanks Spire... but I really would like some input.


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

b ... Mrs.NT is out.  She claims her 'knee' wouldn't make it.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> b ... Mrs.NT is out.  She claims her 'knee' wouldn't make it.


That sucks   but I guess it wouldn't be as much "fun" for her since she can't get to IM from work.

What about you???


----------



## spire (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Spire... but I really would like some input.



I guess what would be perfect in my mind would be a nice little subforum under training where we each have our own thread. If we have some huge one then it will be hard to follow each other progress.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> I guess what would be perfect in my mind would be a nice little subforum under training where we each have our own thread. If we have some huge one then it will be hard to follow each other progress.


That's what I'm hoping for too... I've been trying to talk Prince into it   Only I think since they'd be journals the sub-forum should be there.


----------



## spire (May 30, 2003)

Butterfly,

I have a confession, I just could not wait to start this workout in 2 days, so I did the first workout of phase today. 

I orginally wanted to go a bit easy on myself, but by the time I got out of the squat cage my legs were hurting (could have been worse though), I'll have to hurt, err thank you later  . I have written a report to make the first post saved on my computer.

I hadn't ever done a good morning before, so I took it really easy for them.


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2003)

hi butterfly - it's almost time!

i was curious - what weight are you planning to use for your squats the first workout.  are you going to go w/ 65 (i think that's where you finished phase 1?) or lighter to see how it goes? or heavier now that you've gotten stronger?


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

COOL!!!

I can't wait to read how it went for you!!!  Hope Prince agrees to the sub-forum.

I found that taking Glutamine after each leg workout help, although slightly, with the pain that will come a day or two after the workout.  Try not to take things like advil or aleve.


----------



## spire (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> COOL!!!
> 
> I can't wait to read how it went for you!!!  Hope Prince agrees to the sub-forum.
> ...



I never take pain releviers for anything. I don't like the idea of taking pills to mask the bodily responses. I'm still getting out on the bike, so I hope it isn't too bad. I really did take it a bid easier to get into it, I figured it wasn't the best to shock the body too much.


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That sucks   but I guess it wouldn't be as much "fun" for her since she can't get to IM from work.
> 
> What about you???



Yeah ... I'm in.


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2003)

you're gonna love/hate it!  glad you're joining us!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

Wohoa!!!  NT is in!!!  Start your journal whenever you are ready 

NG - guess we'll be bitching together come Mon... or Tues...   Since Vegas isn't until Oct, we'll have time to complete the whole program!  Uhm, we do need to complete it this time


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I'll hate it ... but I need to work on my legs.  My leg day is Tuesday  

but with a October goal, all will be well at the end.


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2003)

i didn't think of it like that!  we have an "October goal!"

i only made it to phase 2 last time.  i'm going to do the whole thing!  when i look ahead i worry about some things (negatives on squats comes to mind) since i train legs by myself but i'll find a way.  

we're going to finish for sure this time!


----------

